# Per farci una risata



## Eratò (24 Maggio 2015)

postiamo le scene più esilaranti dei film...Comincio
io con un classico (sembro io a Milano la prima volta con 
quel se ghe'):rotfl:
[video=youtube_share;oxS0LFh9ZvE]http://youtu.be/oxS0LFh9ZvE[/video]


----------



## Spot (24 Maggio 2015)

Brava Eratò :up:
A me viene sempre in mente questa:
[video=youtube;CiLdkI0WQXg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CiLdkI0WQXg[/video]


----------



## Eratò (24 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Brava Eratò :up:
> A me viene sempre in mente questa:
> [video=youtube;CiLdkI0WQXg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CiLdkI0WQXg[/video]


Sapessi che tempi che m'hai ricordato Spotless...Grandi i Monty Python:up:


----------



## Eratò (24 Maggio 2015)

[video=youtube_share;MYYpsgOaRog]http://youtu.be/MYYpsgOaRog[/video]


----------



## Fantastica (24 Maggio 2015)

[video=youtube;fsuk-6fqfnc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsuk-6fqfnc[/video]


----------



## Eratò (24 Maggio 2015)

[video=youtube_share;0_kBxlmbAzs]http://youtu.be/0_kBxlmbAzs[/video]


----------



## Fantastica (24 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;0_kBxlmbAzs]http://youtu.be/0_kBxlmbAzs[/video]



GRANDISSIMO:up:


----------



## Eratò (24 Maggio 2015)

[video=youtube_share;2t-qXGCLi2w]http://youtu.be/2t-qXGCLi2w[/video]


----------



## Simy (24 Maggio 2015)

[video=youtube;hHl-dGrqfuE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHl-dGrqfuE[/video]


----------



## perplesso (24 Maggio 2015)

[video=youtube;7twSm2EfE3M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7twSm2EfE3M[/video]


----------



## Tradito? (24 Maggio 2015)

http://youtu.be/cl2X4c5Gf6w


----------



## Eratò (25 Maggio 2015)

[video=youtube_share;SYq3iu4qBoM]http://youtu.be/SYq3iu4qBoM[/video]


----------



## Eratò (25 Maggio 2015)

[video=youtube_share;ijgMRCL-WBQ]http://youtu.be/ijgMRCL-WBQ[/video]


----------



## Spot (25 Maggio 2015)

Ma qui si va sui capolavori.

Vabbè. Io rilancio con roba di altro genere.

[video=youtube;A49aY_j6ins]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A49aY_j6ins[/video]

Oh.
[video=youtube;EdD_HH9f1KY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdD_HH9f1KY[/video]


----------



## drusilla (25 Maggio 2015)

[video=youtube_share;TWKBHzxDu20]http://youtu.be/TWKBHzxDu20[/video]

io vado su un classico che adoro


----------



## drusilla (25 Maggio 2015)

[video=youtube_share;BHpEmoiYK7Y]http://youtu.be/BHpEmoiYK7Y[/video]

adoro lei e lui


----------



## drusilla (25 Maggio 2015)

[video=youtube_share;iZkmkP_sPkM]http://youtu.be/iZkmkP_sPkM[/video]

best comedy evaaa


----------



## drusilla (25 Maggio 2015)

[video=youtube_share;CYUfPTeE0DM]http://youtu.be/CYUfPTeE0DM[/video]

il finale più famoso della storia del cinema


----------



## banshee (25 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;CYUfPTeE0DM]http://youtu.be/CYUfPTeE0DM[/video]
> 
> il finale più famoso della storia del cinema


meravigliosoooooooo lo adoro!!


----------



## oscuro (25 Maggio 2015)

*Ragazze*



banshee ha detto:


> meravigliosoooooooo lo adoro!!


Io da qui non posso...mio fratello mi ha segnalato un certo jack sinatra...nella canzone iil "palo"..e nella coanzone "padre pio"..sto ancora ridendo....


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;CYUfPTeE0DM]http://youtu.be/CYUfPTeE0DM[/video]
> 
> il finale più famoso della storia del cinema


:rotfl:Nobody is perfect :rotfl::rotfl:... Well, it's true :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (25 Maggio 2015)

[video=youtube;GxHfc0LegBA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GxHfc0LegBA[/video]


----------



## Nobody (25 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:*Nobody is perfect* :rotfl::rotfl:... Well, it's true :carneval:


quoto


----------



## Nicka (25 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> quoto


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (25 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


dirmelo da solo pare brutto...


----------



## Nicka (25 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> dirmelo da solo pare brutto...


Ti sei scelto un gran bel nick! 

"Ciclope, oh Ciclope, chi ti ha ciecato?!
"Nessuno, è stato Nessuno!"
"Allora sei un coglione..."


----------



## Nobody (25 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ti sei scelto un gran bel nick!
> 
> "Ciclope, oh Ciclope, chi ti ha ciecato?!
> "Nessuno, è stato Nessuno!"
> "Allora sei un coglione..."


volevo un nick che fosse l'esatto contrario del precedente :singleeye:


----------



## Nicka (25 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> volevo un nick che fosse l'esatto contrario del precedente :singleeye:


Il tuo nick precedente era all'incirca: "Iosonoiltuttolalfaelomegacoluicheècheeraechevieneilprimoelultimolonnipotente".
All'incirca eh...


----------



## Nobody (25 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il tuo nick precedente era all'incirca: "Iosonoiltuttolalfaelomegacoluicheècheeraechevieneilprimoelultimolonnipotente".
> All'incirca eh...


ahahahahah si... qualcosa di simile, moltimodi


----------



## oscuro (25 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> ahahahahah si... qualcosa di simile, moltimodi


Quante ne abbiamo fatte insieme,io te e la mitica blondie..alias alessandra....


----------



## Nobody (25 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quante ne abbiamo fatte insieme,io te e la mitica blondie..alias alessandra....


ah, alessandra è blondie? Comunque si, ci si divertiva... prima che il sondaggio avvelenato mi spazzasse via...  ma ho visto che chi di ban ferisce prima o po il ban se la piglia su per il culo


----------



## Nicka (25 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ahahahahah si... qualcosa di simile, moltimodi


Uguale uguale!


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2015)

.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> quoto


:carneval::carneval: sono intuitiva :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (25 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> .


Belle chiappe esprimiti,non mettermi nella condizione di chidere,io faccio fatica,sono impacciato e timido.COsa ha da dire?


----------



## oscuro (25 Maggio 2015)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval: sono intuitiva :rotfl:


TU sei la regina della paracule...


----------



## Fantastica (25 Maggio 2015)

*A qualcuno piace caldo*

:up: In assoluto il mio film preferito :bravooo::bravooo::bravooo:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Belle chiappe esprimiti,non mettermi nella condizione di chidere,io faccio fatica,sono impacciato e timido.COsa ha da dire?


Non riesco mai a pubblicare video 
Volevo mettere un pezzo di vacanze di natale. Conosco tutte le battute e rido ogni volta 10 min prima delle battute


----------



## FataIgnorante (26 Maggio 2015)

[video=youtube;5BxCqvRfo1Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BxCqvRfo1Q[/video]


----------



## drusilla (26 Maggio 2015)

http://youtu.be/-FGRRvFMUsQ


----------



## drusilla (26 Maggio 2015)

[video=youtube;otqEjnU3GUE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otqEjnU3GUE&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## free (26 Maggio 2015)

[video=youtube;nlGclIZV5JQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlGclIZV5JQ[/video]


----------



## Eratò (26 Maggio 2015)

[video=youtube_share;AfQ27BLReXQ]http://youtu.be/AfQ27BLReXQ[/video]


----------



## Eratò (26 Maggio 2015)

[video=youtube_share;cHERLbwqRgw]http://youtu.be/cHERLbwqRgw[/video]


----------



## drusilla (26 Maggio 2015)

[video=youtube_share;06u0NQ9Vk_o]http://youtu.be/06u0NQ9Vk_o[/video]


----------



## Eratò (26 Maggio 2015)

[video=youtube_share;J37THLw_Vdw]http://youtu.be/J37THLw_Vdw[/video]


----------



## banshee (26 Maggio 2015)

*ma...*

...ora sto a casa, lo posso mettere... scusate ma quello che dicevate l'altro giorno è st'attrezzo bellico??
:facepalm:
[video=youtube;7MmdV5xYtyU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MmdV5xYtyU[/video]


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2015)

*Siiii*



banshee ha detto:


> ...ora sto a casa, lo posso mettere... scusate ma quello che dicevate l'altro giorno è st'attrezzo bellico??
> :facepalm:
> [video=youtube;7MmdV5xYtyU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MmdV5xYtyU[/video]



Il mio mitooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## banshee (26 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il mio mitooooooooooooooooooooooo


........ma è peggio di Gemma del Sud....

:blank:


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2015)

*Aòò*



banshee ha detto:


> ........ma è peggio di Gemma del Sud....
> 
> :blank:


Non toccarmi il mito.Dovresti psotare anche padre pio,cantata da lui,sublime.


----------



## banshee (26 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non toccarmi il mito.Dovresti psotare anche padre pio,cantata da lui,sublime.


padre pio che s'è nu grandeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

me sento male. internatelo...!!!

[video=youtube;PdSQkdfzHiY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdSQkdfzHiY[/video]


----------



## banshee (26 Maggio 2015)

*comunque*

mi dispiace ma il mio mito rimane LEI.

veramente l'apoteosi del trash..

[video=youtube;ZT--p5gHWV0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZT--p5gHWV0[/video]


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> padre pio che s'è nu grandeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> me sento male. internatelo...!!!
> 
> [video=youtube;PdSQkdfzHiY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdSQkdfzHiY[/video]



Adoro quest'uomo,la mia fotocopia....


----------



## banshee (26 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adoro quest'uomo,la mia fotocopia....


ok scrivilo nel 3d per le tue candidate :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2015)

*S*



banshee ha detto:


> ok scrivilo nel 3d per le tue candidate :rotfl::rotfl:


Ricorderò questa tua affermazione....!Ho la sua stessa espressione facciale,adesso capisci perchè sono timido?:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (26 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ricorderò questa tua affermazione....!Ho la sua stessa espressione facciale,adesso capisci perchè sono timido?:rotfl:


ma canti pure così?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2015)

*NO*



banshee ha detto:


> ma canti pure così?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



No.ballo come lui.


----------



## banshee (26 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No.ballo come lui.


muoio:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> muoio:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Adesso ti candidi per me?:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (26 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso ti candidi per me?:rotfl:


certo non aspettavo altro che vedere queste performance...! :unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> certo non aspettavo altro che vedere queste performance...! :unhappy:



Mbè?la sincerità non paga mai....


----------



## Fantastica (26 Maggio 2015)

Certo che non è carino ridere degli handicappati, eh...


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2015)

*NO*



Fantastica ha detto:


> Certo che non è carino ridere degli handicappati, eh...


Non credo sia handicappato.Spero di no.


----------



## Fantastica (26 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non credo sia handicappato.Spero di no.


Se anche non fosse dichiarato... a me pare EVIDENTE


----------



## banshee (26 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Certo che non è carino ridere degli handicappati, eh...


non è handicappato  ha un canale su youtube e mette i suoi video..

poi che ne so, l'ho solo visto ballare..


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Maggio 2015)

[video=youtube_share;bIk9G2-rk-I]http://youtu.be/bIk9G2-rk-I[/video] voglio un poliziotto così


----------



## drusilla (27 Maggio 2015)

[video=youtube_share;HVkOnINvIMA]http://youtu.be/HVkOnINvIMA[/video]

demenziale! e deliziosa


----------



## Spot (27 Maggio 2015)

Questo non è uno spezzone di un film.
Ma vabbè, ultimamente lo adoro particolarmente quindi lo condivido con voi.
https://www.facebook.com/massimo.cavezzali.54?fref=ts


----------



## Spot (28 Maggio 2015)

http://www.rai.tv/dl/RaiTV/programmi/media/ContentItem-70f71250-a8e9-4deb-94fe-59a42ed09f0f.html


----------



## andrea53 (28 Maggio 2015)

*Impagabile Monicelli.*

[video=youtube;-QNs-Ur8ITA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QNs-Ur8ITA[/video]


----------



## Eratò (30 Maggio 2015)

[video=youtube_share;9qFiKlEYOMk]http://youtu.be/9qFiKlEYOMk[/video]


----------



## Eratò (30 Maggio 2015)

[video=youtube_share;uybMgrsbeBM]http://youtu.be/uybMgrsbeBM[/video]


----------



## Eratò (30 Maggio 2015)

*"La donna è come la castagna...bella di fuori ma dentro c'è  una magagna!"*

:rotfl:
[video=youtube_share;7IJHLbM8FcM]http://youtu.be/7IJHLbM8FcM[/video]


----------



## Eratò (30 Maggio 2015)

[video=youtube_share;pgEHdaL3_qQ]http://youtu.be/pgEHdaL3_qQ[/video]


----------



## Eratò (30 Maggio 2015)

[video=youtube_share;aap2tA9ERhU]http://youtu.be/aap2tA9ERhU[/video]


----------



## Eratò (31 Maggio 2015)

*Non  sarà la scena di un film*

ma cantata dal grande Alberto Sordi,a parte le risate,penso che sia azzeccatissima anche nella tematica del forum:rotfl:
[video=youtube_share;t5K6Kemip8U]http://youtu.be/t5K6Kemip8U[/video]


----------



## Eratò (1 Giugno 2015)

[video=youtube_share;_hvaFPC78iM]http://youtu.be/_hvaFPC78iM[/video]


----------



## Eratò (1 Giugno 2015)

[video=youtube_share;hGFCXueAsmE]http://youtu.be/hGFCXueAsmE[/video]


----------



## drusilla (1 Giugno 2015)

*troppo figo per non postarlo )*


----------



## Minerva (1 Giugno 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4q_Sn6-sCo




scusate....copiato malamente, ora cerco meglio

pps
non ho tempo, cercatelo voi


----------



## Eratò (1 Giugno 2015)

[video=youtube_share;1284dDY2NH4]http://youtu.be/1284dDY2NH4[/video]


----------



## Eratò (9 Giugno 2015)

[video=youtube_share;SN1116YSIWQ]http://youtu.be/SN1116YSIWQ[/video]


----------



## Eratò (19 Luglio 2015)

[video=youtube_share;gWrslXbwDoY]http://youtu.be/gWrslXbwDoY[/video]


----------

